# Morels



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone finding any yet? Seems a little early, but heard of a few people finding them mid-state.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Look in the Mushroom section towards the bottom as there's already a thread about them..

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

wally-eye said:


> Look in the Mushroom section towards the bottom as there's already a thread about them..
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php


thanks......guess I didn't look far enough


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

wally-eye said:


> Look in the Mushroom section towards the bottom as there's already a thread about them..
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php


Where did you see that thread. I can't seem to find it. :banghead3


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

near the bottom, i hope you will see the morels easier


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

*WOW!!!!!* I get so caught up in all these threads, I've never made it that far down the page. :yikes: A lot more stuff to read about. Thanks for helping out the slow guy.


----------



## truemichigansportsman (May 5, 2010)

Been finding morrels for a few weeks now but they seem to be really going good last picking i found about 30 small to medium sized mixed whites and blacks


----------

